# Mushroomers Waltz



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

I kind of like this song...
*http://www.morelfest.com/*


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

That is a pretty good song, and so true !!


----------



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

Thats the song I like


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

This ones hard to take but has some good pics.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Matt ! As long as I've been on youtube, I've never heard or seen that one . Not too bad !!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

I just found this one the other day by Zoe Wood.
Not bad imo!

"I like Morels too much"

http://new.music.yahoo.com/zoe-wood/tracks/i-just-like-morels-too-much--182950089


----------



## wallhd (Nov 14, 2010)

Great song ! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Mike, I've got her CD. The whole thing's really good. Pink Bottom Blues, Fe Fi Pholiota and Bolete Polka and some others.


----------

